# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Damdan DÖşmek

## iputisamo

DAMDAN DüşMEK 

TüRKİYEğNİN YENİ ABDüLHAMİTğİ OLMAK YA DA DAMDAN DüşENİN HALİNDEN KİM ANLAR?!
Damdan düşmek?!
TüSİAD ile AKP Hükümeti arasında doruğa tırmanan gerginlik bağlamında birkaç satır...
Tarih: 27 Kasım 2004 Cumartesi akşamığ
Başbakan Erdoğan, Uluslararası Basın Enstitüsü (IPI) Yönetim Kurulu üyeleri onuruna verilen bir yemeğe katılır.
Doğan Medya Grubuğnun Başkanı Aydın Doğanğın da bulunduğu bir ortamda, tüm gazetecilerin gözlerinin içine baka baka şu sözleri söyler:
ğTürkiye artık gazetecilerin hapse atıldığı, etkin kalemlerin susturulduğu, sivil toplum örgütlerinin gözaltı çileleri yaşadığı, susan bir ülke olmaktan çıkmıştır. Türkçeğde bir söz vardır; ğDamdan düşenin halini, ancak damdan düşen anlar!ğ Yıllar önce okuduğu bir şiir yüzünden hapse atılmış bir Başbakan olarak, düşünce ve ifade hürriyetine verdiğim önem her şeyin önündedir. üünkü zamanında biz de damdan düştük ve damdan düşenin halini çok iyi biliyoruz. ülkemizdeki özgürlük alanlarını, istismara yer vermeyecek tedbirlerle genişletmekte kararlıyız!ğ
Ancakğ
Başbakan Erdoğanğın bu sözlerinin ötesinde, halk arasında bilinen bir başka deyim daha vardır:
O da ğKarakolda doğru söyler, mahkemede şaşar!ğ
Başbakan Erdoğan da aynen bu sözde olduğu gibi yapıyor!
ünce, IPI üyeleriğnin önünde ğDamdan düşenin halini, ancak damdan düşen anlarğ diyerek, doğru olanı söylüyor. 
Ardından şaşırıp; Van Yüzüncü Yıl üniversitesi Rektörü Yücel Aşkın davasındaki antidemokratik tutumu eleştirenleri, Ankara Başsavcılığığna şikayet etmekte bir sakınca görmüyor.
Eskiler olsa Erdoğanğın bu tavrı için en hafif ifade ile ğBu ne perhiz, bu ne lahana turşusu sayın Başbakanğ derlerdi
Yalnız Erdoğan gerçekten damdan düşmüş olsaydı, yaşanan dramı anlar, söylenenlere kulak kabartırdı. 
Hissederdi!..
Yoksa, bir ğucubeğ olarak, Türk Hukuk sisteminin öbeğinde duran, TCKğnın 301. Maddesiğni nasıl savunabilirdi, değil mi?!

TUTTUĞUNU üPMEK

Nitekim..
Halk arasında yaygın olarak kullanılan bir diğer deyim ise şöyledir:
ğKör tuttuğunu öpermiş!ğ 
Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan da, her iki gözü çok iyi görmesine rağmen, kalp gözü kapalı olduğu için, malesefki öyle yapıyor.
Yani tuttuğunu öpüyor!..
ünce star yazarlarını kendisini eleştiriyor diye, hukuksuzca TMSFğye kovduruyor.
Ardından kendisini istediği gibi çizmeyen karikatüristleri dava edip, medyaya gözdağı vermeye kalkıyor.
Meydanlarda maaşlarına zam isteyen, ğgeçinemiyoruzğ diye feryat eden işçiyi, memuru azarlıyor.
Hatta bununla da yetinmiyor!..
Kendi partisinin milletvekillerini fırçalayıp, basına kapalı grup toplantısında, kabinesinde görev yapan bir Bakanğa alenen kürsüden küfrediyor.
şimdi ise Başbakan Erdoğanğın gündeminde TüSİAD üyeleri var.
Erdoğan, Bülent Eczacıbaşı, Sakıp Sabancı gibi işadamlarının, ğşiir okuyupğ hapse girdiğinde, ğifade özgürlüğüğ bağlamında kendisine verdikleri desteği unutmuşçasına, TüSİADğı yargıya müdahale etmekle itham ediyor.
Edebiliyor!
Oysa...
Mustafa Koçğun, tutuklu rektör Yücel Aşkınğın yargılanma sürecini eleştirdiği sözleri, Erdoğanğın, IPI üyeleriğnin önünde yaptığı konuşmanın özü ile tıpatıp örtüşüyor.
Yani Koç, kamuoyu vicdanını yaralayan bir üslupla tutukluluk süresi devam ettirilen bir Rektörğe sahip çıkmakla, medeni bir insan olmanın gereğini yerine getiriyor.
Ki..
Erdoğan, Başbakanğlıkta her geçen gün biraz daha ğdiktatörğleşiyor.
Einsteinğın eşine karşı kullandığı üslubun bir benzeri ile Türkiyeğyi yönetmeye çalışıyor.
Modern fizik biliminin en büyük dehası, ünlü atom alimi Albert Einstein'ın ilk eşi Milena Mariçğe yazdığı ve tarihi belge niteliği taşıyan bir mektup, bundan birkaç yıl önce New York'ta bir müzayede de ortaya çıkmıştı. 
O mektupta Einstein, eşine aile yaşamlarının nasıl olması gerektiği konusunda, hizmetçisine buyruk verir gibi şu isteklerde bulunuyordu: 
ğElbise ve gömleklerim her zaman ütülü olacak! 
Odamda günde üç kez yemek yiyeceğim!
Yatak odam ve çalışma odam her zaman düzen*li tutulacak!
Masama benden başka kimse dokunmayacak!
Benimle ilişkili olduğunu kimseye ima dahi etmeyeceksin!
Benden sevgi bekleme!
Sevgi göstermiyorum diye bana surat asma!
Benimle ancak, ben sana bir şey sorarsam konuşabilirsin!
Ben istediğim zaman odamdan çıkıp gideceksin!
Beni çocukların önünde küçük düşürücü hiçbir söz söyleyemezsin, imada dahi bulunamazsın!ğ

KIZIL BAşBAKAN

Erdoğan da benzer bir üslupla, ğtebasığ olarak gördüğü her kesime talimat yağdırıyor.
ğEy işçiler, memurlar, benden maaşlarınıza zam beklemeyin!
Ey gazeteciler, benim hiçbir kararımı eleştiremezsiniz, aksi halde sizleri dava ederim!
Ey işadamları, haddinizi bilin, benimle kesinlikle kamuoyu önünde polemiğe giremezsiniz!
Ey aziz Türk milleti, benden sevgi ve ilgi beklemeyin, size ayıracak vaktim yok!
Ey aydınlar, fikir özgürlüğü, sizin sandığınız gibi basit bir şey değil. Fikir açıklama özgürlüğü sadece ve sadece bana ait bir haktır. Size düşen görev de benim bu hakkımı savunmaktır!ğ
Ne var ki, Erdoğanğı gün geçtikçe kitlelerin gözünde sevimsizleştiren bu üslubunu anlamak da mümkün. 
Erdoğan, Başbakan olduğu günden bu yana, ğAB tarih verecek, ben de, ğAB Fatihi Tayyipğ olacağımğ sonucuna kilitlemişti.
Yalnız; 17 Aralık 2004ğten sonra 3 Ekim 2005 tarihinde, Brükselğden gelen ğEvet amağ cevabı, AKP eş Genel Başkanı Erdoğanğı derin bir yalnızlığa sürüklemişe benziyor.
Neticede; ABğden gelen cevap olumsuzdu.
Yani Erdoğan, Türkiyeğyi, ABğye üye yapamadı!
ğHesap günüğ yaklaştıkça da agresifleşip, üzerinde yoğunlaşan baskıyı azaltmaya çalışıyor.
Eski destekçileri onu terk etmeden, Erdoğan onları ğtöhmet altında bırakıpğ, kamuoyu önünde küçük düşürmeye çabalıyor.
Erdoğanğın 180 derecelik manevrasının ardında, iktidarda, devlet kesesinden ağustos böceği misali yaptığı turistik gezilerin izleri var.
Vatandaşına yeni iş kapıları açmak yerine sürekli ğlaf üretenğ gerilim yaratan tembel bir siyasetçinin suçluluk duygusu var!
Devletin taşınmazlarını peşkeş çekmeye çalışırken, açığa düşmüş tüccar bir siyasetçinin paniği var!
Eğer Başbakan olarak böyle ğyasakçığ davranmaya devam edecek olursa, halk arasında adı ğKızıl Sultanğa çıkan Abdülhamit de, Erdoğanğın yanında zemzem suyunda yıkanmış ğmelekğ gibi kalacak!
ünemle hatırlatırım.
Ve...
Son olarak, bu anlamda birkaç satır daha:
ğAlmanyağda, Naziler komünistleri içeri attı.
Sesimi çıkarmadım!..
üünkü Komünist değildim.
Sonra Yahudileri içeri tıktılar.
Bu kez de sesimi çıkarmadım.
üünkü Yahudi de değildim!
Derken sıra sendikacılara geldi.
Hala susuyordum!
üünkü sendikacı da değildim.
Sonunda beni de götürdüler.
Ama, sesini çıkaracak kimse kalmamıştı!ğ
Starğda yayınlanan ilk yazımda, AKPğnin hukuk tanımazlığı bağlamında, Alman şair Martin Niemüllerğin bu dizelerine yer vermiştim.
TüSİADğın geç de olsa, AKPğnin hukuksuzca uygulamalarına, eskiden olduğu gibi bir ğaydın sorumluluğuğ içinde tepki vermesini doğru bulduğumu belirtmeliyim. 
Kendilerini bu anlamlı çabalarından dolayı destekliyorum.
Zaten bu ülkenin başına ne geldiyse, ğBana dokunmayan yılan, bin yıl yaşasınğ anlayışı yüzünden gelmiştir.
Halbuki; herkes bilir ki, bir sürüngen olan ğyılanğ dokunmadan duramaz!
Alman şair Martin Niemüller, bir dönem çok popüler bir söz olan, ğSusma, sustukça sıra sana gelecekğ sözlerinin neticesini, eşsiz dizelerinde çok net ortaya koymuş.
TüSİADğçıların sıra kendilerine gelmeden, bu ülke adına tavır koymuş olmaları güzel bir şey!
Takdir edilecek bir çaba!
Keşke TüSİADğçılar, AKPğnin geçmişteki ğantidemokratik uygulamalarığ karşısında da aynı tavrı ortaya koysalardı!
O zaman AKPğnin Türkiyeğye bu kadar hasar vermesinin de önüne geçilmiş olurdu.

Sevgiler
Hayrullah Mahmud

----------

